# Need some things..



## mysterl33 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey,

So I recently started my EMT-B classes and they gave us a list of few things us as a student should have and I was wondering if you could help me with them. I want to get something not too expensive but something not too crappy either (if you know what i mean) 

here are the things I need:

Blood Pressure Cuff
Stethoscope
Pen Light

Also, they said I should get a watch with a second hand. What kind do you guys use?

Thanks for your help!^_^


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 27, 2007)

CHeck out galls.com, should be able to get all of that pretty cheap. The BP cuff and steth usually come as a combo.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 27, 2007)

i like watches with a sweeping hand because it's easier to look at the watch and count i.e. 15sec-30sec. etc. Timex are pretty good, and a fair price. penlight and stethoscope with a B.P. cuff, Galls has a good selection with fair prices.  You should also get yourself a pair of trauma shears, they come in almost every color, Galls also carries that too.  Good luck in school!!


----------



## mysterl33 (Feb 27, 2007)

are there any specific ones you recommend? thanks!


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 27, 2007)

When I went through class, all of that was supplied for us.  Like everyone else suggested, check out galls.com.  The other thing you could do is check out some of the scrubs/nursing uniform stores in your local area.  They typically carry that type of thing as well.

As for watches, I use a digital timex.  It is all personal preference really.  You do need a way to monitor seconds while assessing pulse/resp. rate, but if you go with a digital watch, or one with hands would really come down to which one you like the best.


----------



## mysterl33 (Feb 27, 2007)

the class I'm taking used to lend them out but they started walking so they stopped.:sad:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 27, 2007)

hate that!  Poop poo heads!<_<


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 27, 2007)

Personally, I use a breitling with the sweeping second hand.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 27, 2007)

buy a cheap scope/cuff combo. you just started the course and, without the sugar coating, youy might not finish. therefore, it would be foolhardy to spend a lot fo dough on top of the line gear. wait till your grad for the littmann

you really want reccomendations on a watch? alright. well i second the breitling. i personally like the breitling emergency mission. second would be a rolex daytona.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 27, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> well i second the breitling. i personally like the breitling emergency mission. second would be a rolex daytona.



HAHAHA

Rolex is a good choice for EMS!


----------



## DT4EMS (Feb 28, 2007)

*WHoa.......*

Good prices at Galls? Galls is the "Bible" for whackers.  I love Galls, but not the first place to shop for sure. 

Check a local uniform shop first. Look in your phone book for a uniform store. If you have a hospital close, there IS a uniform shop nearby.

Any watch from a dollar store or Wal-Mart will do the trick. Just so long as it has a second hand.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 28, 2007)

Personally, I think one should have to be in EMS, LEO, or FD for 5 years or more before they should be eligible to order from Gall's... their business would be cut in half. As well, one really does not have to have a second hand.. if one preferred sure.. but, all one has to do is either count for one minute (seconds) 30 seconds or if regular rate for 15 seconds. 

My old trustee Timex has been doing the job for about 15 years and still a tickin... before that a Casio .. both bought at Wal-Mart for < $30.00

R/r 911


----------



## mysterl33 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies.

although those watches are really nice, I'm still a high school student with no job so I can't afford them :unsure: 

I saw this from another person who needed a stethoscope and I'm thinking of getting it. Big Shears Cardiology II Stethoscope

anybody know about this company? It's affordable for me so I was thinking of getting it.

thanks for your help!^_^


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmm... I never heard of them but if you are looking around on E-bay look for a Littman steph.  Folks have found them there and they are a good piece of equipment to have!  trauma shears you could get there also or like other folks have said, try the local uniform shop!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 28, 2007)

Timex watches rock, cheap easy and if the pt. pukes on it , not too big of a loss!


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 28, 2007)

Walmart or similar type department stores have some pretty decent watches that will work for class.

As for the other stuff if you know anybody off the local department or if you are a part of a volley department or the likes they might be willing to let you use a cuff, scope, and other  equipment for the class as long as it get back in the rig.  Usually they have an extra one in the cabinet someplace.

Or if you want to fork out the money a local uniform shop usually has all the necessary equipment.  Not sure about EMS students but i know locally if your a nursign student and have id you can get a discount.  Doesnt' hurt to ask.


----------



## Flight-LP (Feb 28, 2007)

Nycxice13 said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Rolex is a good choice for EMS!



No, its really not. First off, most Breitlings and the Rolex Daytona utilize an automatic chronographic movement which is not completely accurate and the "seconds hand" is too small to accurately assess pulse and respirations. I occasionally wear my Omega Seamaster as it is probably one of the most rugged dive watches available, the lume is excellent, and the movement the most accurate automatic available. Not to mention it is less likely to get "jacked" off of my wrist when responding to ummmm, lets say demographically challenged environments. To wear a $4k-10k watch on an ambulance is just plain stupid and quite tacky. I enjoy my fine timepieces and I'd like to keep them unharmed therefore they stay at home. If you want to show off your wears, do it off duty. 

Seiko and Citizen are your best bang for the buck! JMHO.......................


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Personally, I think one should have to be in EMS, LEO, or FD for 5 years or more before they should be eligible to order from Gall's... their business would be cut in half.


Sorry Rid, but I'm missing the logic here.

Why should Gall's have to suffer from probie's whackerisms?


----------



## premedtim (Feb 28, 2007)

emtbuff said:


> Walmart or similar type department stores have some pretty decent watches that will work for class.
> 
> As for the other stuff if you know anybody off the local department or if you are a part of a volley department or the likes they might be willing to let you use a cuff, scope, and other  equipment for the class as long as it get back in the rig.  Usually they have an extra one in the cabinet someplace.
> 
> Or if you want to fork out the money a local uniform shop usually has all the necessary equipment.  Not sure about EMS students but i know locally if your a nursign student and have id you can get a discount.  Doesnt' hurt to ask.



This might be the norm, actually, to receive some sort of discount. When I went to a medical supply store in town to get a Littman II SE stetho and a BP cuff, they gave me 15% off for being an EMT student.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 28, 2007)

Flight-LP said:


> No, its really not. First off, most Breitlings and the Rolex Daytona utilize an automatic chronographic movement which is not completely accurate and the "seconds hand" is too small to accurately assess pulse and respirations. I occasionally wear my Omega Seamaster as it is probably one of the most rugged dive watches available, the lume is excellent, and the movement the most accurate automatic available. Not to mention it is less likely to get "jacked" off of my wrist when responding to ummmm, lets say demographically challenged environments. To wear a $4k-10k watch on an ambulance is just plain stupid and quite tacky. I enjoy my fine timepieces and I'd like to keep them unharmed therefore they stay at home. If you want to show off your wears, do it off duty.
> 
> Seiko and Citizen are your best bang for the buck! JMHO.......................



And if you think I seriously ware my Brietling on calls, you are nuts.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 1, 2007)

se0u1sk said:


> I saw this from another person who needed a stethoscope and I'm thinking of getting it. Big Shears Cardiology II Stethoscope



Wow, that's actually a pretty damn good deal if you get the shears and a Littmann scope. I think those shears were like $80 each on their own. The auction went for $24.99

eBay is a great way to go.


----------



## mysterl33 (Mar 1, 2007)

So i need to get a penlight now.. and found this one...anybody have experience with this one or the brand? any suggestions? i want something that'll last haha.

Streamlight Stylus LED Penlight


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW ! $20.00 for a penlight.. Geez, I have a buttload of crap I can sell you, if your willing to purchase that type of stuff! ... 

My advice is get a 50 cent disposable pen light, since after your clinical you'll never use it again, get a $10.00 cheap stethoscope, and a look for a used sphygmonometer for about <$10.00 and you are finished. 

Put that extra cash $$ for books, and tuition on the next level, if you do proceed. Then when and if you finish paramedic school buy your self a nice medium price stethoscope that will have sentimental meaning and you will know what to listen to as well. You still will not use penlights except to find your car keys... I use the ambient light or a laryngoscope that is always handy.. if not I have 2000 watt spot light.. (just joking.. okay maybe not..lol) 

Ask most EMT's what they are looking for with a penlight & they will respond PEARLA.. and then ask specifically what does that mean in relation to head injuries and overdoses ? Chances are they cannot answer... even Doc's no longer hardly look for PEARLA since >10 -20% population has anasocoria (unequal pupils).  

When you are in ER most of them have free penlights from drug reps.. I am sure they might give you a few! .. 

Good luck !

R/r 911


----------



## mysterl33 (Mar 2, 2007)

haha 

so in my EMT-B class, it says 10-hour hospital time.. im guessing thats working with the paramedics in the ER?

well thankfully, the rescue squad I'm in is getting me a stethoscope and bp cuff. so i thought I'd get the penlight since it's another requirement. where can i get the cheap penlights? ^_^ 

oh and I'm going to college next year and plan to go to med-school after i graduate. who knows, that might change though :wacko:


----------



## HorseHauler (Mar 2, 2007)

se0u1sk said:


> So i need to get a penlight now.. and found this one...anybody have experience with this one or the brand? any suggestions? i want something that'll last haha.
> 
> Streamlight Stylus LED Penlight




I actually just bought this light, not for a pen light, but simply becuase it makes an awesome light that fits PERFECTLY in your shirt pocket next to your ink pen. This thing will light up a whole room and a car with ease. I am amazed on how bright this light is, and waterproof! After reading all the comments on galls.com and seeing it in action from a fellow medic I had to get one. However, this thing is actually too bright to be checking the pupils, so stick with the simple 50 cent pen lights for that use.

Eric


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 2, 2007)

se0u1sk said:


> So i need to get a penlight now.. and found this one...anybody have experience with this one or the brand? any suggestions? i want something that'll last haha.
> 
> Streamlight Stylus LED Penlight



I have one and I have given them to folks as gifts for medic and nursing school,  I think they are great and I think they are worth the investment for down the road...... but just for now the disp. pen light will do just fine for class.  The same goes for cheap pens, things will fall out of your pockets and land in some NASTY things sometimes!:wacko:  Welcome to the world of EMS!   Be well and safe!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 2, 2007)

se0u1sk said:


> haha
> 
> so in my EMT-B class, it says 10-hour hospital time.. im guessing thats working with the paramedics in the ER?:



Chances are since it is not even a full shift, more of an observation clinical you will watch procedures and maybe take vitals signs etc.. You maybe assigned to a nurse in ER to follow around. 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 2, 2007)

I lose way too many penlights to buy a pricey one.  Give me a cheap one I don't have to worry about!


----------



## Jon (Mar 2, 2007)

I've got a better solution.. since I almost always have my scope, I got one of the LED lights that clips around the stethascope head... I love it, and I don't have to worry about having a pen light.

Otherwise, just get a cheap, disposible one - you might steal it from the squad.


----------

